# Transitioning to emersed



## AqueousJungle (26 May 2020)

I’m hoping to experiment with transitioning some of my submerged plants to emersed growing so after any tips to make this as successful as possible...

Firstly the plants I have available for this experiment:

Buce (sp. red I think)
Anubias Nana
Hygrophila Polysperma
Bacopa Caroliniana
Bolbitis Heudelotii
Hydrocotyle Verticillata
Crypt Wendtii
Echinodorus Bhaleri
Marsilea Hirsuta
Sagittaria Subulata

Any thoughts on the likelihood of success with these species would be appreciated?

Also any improvements on my current planned method to place roots in very damp soil in a container with high sides to maintain some humidity?


----------



## Aqua360 (26 May 2020)

AqueousJungle said:


> I’m hoping to experiment with transitioning some of my submerged plants to emersed growing so after any tips to make this as successful as possible...
> 
> Firstly the plants I have available for this experiment:
> 
> ...



If you want to add to your success rate, also consider a lid to keep even more humidity in. 

Of the list you mentioned, I think most should be ok there


----------



## Kezzab (27 May 2020)

Yep, add a lid or put the containers in a clear plastic bag. Gradually over a few weeks put more and more holes in the bag, keeping checking. Eventually the plants will harden off and you'll be able to remove the bag. Not all of them will make it through id gues.

IME with a lidded tank, with very high humidity, many plants adapt very easily. Its just if you want to be lidless that it takes more time.


----------

